# Goodwill SCORE!!!



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Okay, so some of you know about the new awesome witch I have for my haunt (the Hawk's Hill Witch). Well today I went out looking for jars for spices/ingredients and for items for the costume when to my surprise I came upon a perfect cabinet for $10!!! This thing is awesome for a witch's spice cabinet. It is missing a door or something at the very bottom but for $10 I guess I can't expect perfection - and I'm fine with it as is. Check it out...

I also got all the jars at Goodwill too - what can I say I'm a cheap shopper?!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

That is going to look awesome! Just in the off chance, have you thought about webbing up the inside?:jol:

Also, I and the wife were just in Party City and I remember seeing a witches kit containing different pieces and parts for witches potions. It looked very cool!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

nice find HHH. If the missing drawer bothers you, just put a solid panel over the space. That is one terrific accent as it is, and I can't imagine how cool after you do some 'work' to it.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

BTW...if you are a believer in the supernatural and ghost orbs, you have a TON of them coming out of the cabinet in that second picture....haunted cabinet...no wonder it was only $10! kinda makes you wonder what happened to that missing drawer.........spooky.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Michael Myers - oh definitely I'm going to add more to it and "dress it up" quite a bit. I just got it today and wanted to share my find since it's so rare that I actually do find something so great as such a great price.

I'll post pics when I get it the way I want. I'm going to do labels on the bottles with ingredients inside, add small velvet bags and hopefully a Spell Book.

Dave - ha ha ha..those are actually rain drops but nice imagination!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

I can't wait to see it when you are finished!!:jol:


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> BTW...if you are a believer in the supernatural and ghost orbs, you have a TON of them coming out of the cabinet in that second picture....haunted cabinet...no wonder it was only $10! kinda makes you wonder what happened to that missing drawer.........spooky.


HA HA....I thought the same thing! Orbs.........rain drops or not, I don't think all of them are from the rain! I have some pretty erie shots from a basement of an old house I shot with my digital and it wasn't raining in there!

Took one look at the pic on my camera and got the creeps!!!

Nice score there Hawks! A nice coat of black paint maybe? 
That is gonna be GREAT when all done up!!!!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I gotta figure out some kind of inside lighting...battery operated maybe? 

any suggestions?


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice find! I just did the local goodwill hunting part.. but came up empty handed! Can't wait to see what you do with it. Our KMart up here sells under cabinet lighting for about 8.00 You get 3 lights that just click on battery opperated. They have them in grey and black.. just a thought.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

since you can find them by the lot now...what about using xmas lights. You can get them in a variety of colors and you can get them battery operated. That way you can string them all under the shelves and no need for cords.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

good ideas - i'm gonna have to hit k-mart on my lunchbreak. thanks for the suggestions. and now for a color...purple? red? green?


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

hawkshillhaunter said:


> Dave - ha ha ha..those are actually rain drops but nice imagination!


 *WHAT! it rains indoors at your place! how cool!*

we have have a large collection of various bottles and jars from the three goodwills around here.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

awesome score!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Yeaaaaa!!*

Score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooot!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

rains indoors..ha ha you guys are funny! i was standing just outside the garage when i took the pic...but i do like the idea of thinking it's ghost orbs. so yeah, my witch's cabinet is haunted!!!

so far i've got some of the labels done for the jars - i'll post pics when they come together a little more.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I love the color black for the cabinet, then distress it up a bit to look even older.
Here's a shot of mine that I painted.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent score hawkshillhaunter! Be sure to post pics of the done cabinet!  

Lagrousome, how did you make up the labels on the jars? Nice touch!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

hawkshillhaunter said:


> I gotta figure out some kind of inside lighting...battery operated maybe?
> 
> any suggestions?


I am using a flourescent black bulb for my pantry. The one that I have has velcro and will stick to the top of the pantry. It is very lightweight and I drilled a hole in the back of he pantry to feed the plug through. If you have one that is heavy (some of my other ones are) you can place it in the back and add more accesories so you don't see it.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Da Weiner - that's a good idea. I might try and do something like that...I was hoping to keep it battery operated to avoid the need for more extension cords. but I do plan on keeping it on a side of my deck that doesn't have much electrical stuff.

Lagrousome - I think I may paint it but not til next year...I'm rapidly running out of time for the finalizing the projects I've already started. However, I am curious about your jars - ingredients, how you made your labels, etc....care to share?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Sure! I'll put some things together and send them to you in your PM. It's a bit late right now, but I'll send it to you 2-morrow!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Lagrousome said:


> HA HA....I thought the same thing! Orbs.........rain drops or not, I don't think all of them are from the rain! I have some pretty erie shots from a basement of an old house I shot with my digital and it wasn't raining in there!


Just dust!


----------

